# Need tips on getting shoes



## Vincent (May 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to the sport and I wanted to hear your opinions on the type of golf shoes you would recommend for a person that just started this wonderful sport, so pretty much any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Tips for shoes well it can depend on if you have a skinny foot or wide foot. I have a more narrow foot so I brought a par of etonics which suited me and I love then they are comfy and help with a soild stance for my shoots. All the big names are meant to be good Footjoy, Etonic, Adidas, Callaway. Best advice I could give you is go into a golf shop and try a few on.


----------



## Vincent (May 25, 2010)

I appreciate the advice, that's probably what I will do.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't wear golf shoes, preferring instead a good, comfortable hiking shoe, with a some what aggressive sole. One with a wider sole to help with maintaining balance though out my swing. My reasoning is I don't think my knees would do well with spikes, soft or hard. I am not that young anymore, and I need a little slippage of my lead foot on my follow through. That, and my swing speed is not that fast to require a spiked shoe. Now, if I play on a wet, hilly course, or a course that requires soft spikes, I do own, and wear a pair soft spiked shoes. Nike brand, and I probably paid something $39 for them. I probably wear them 2, or 3 times a year. I know I have had this pair 3 or 4 years, and the spikes are still sharp. I also don't wear them on concrete, or asphalt surface very much if I can help it.

I also believe that golfers who do not know how to walk on greens with spiked shoes, should not wear them. These people need to learn to pick their feet up when they walk, and make turns.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with Frog here, I wear Merrell low quarter hiking shoes. They give me the traction I need and are much more comfortable than any golf shoe I've tried. They're also waterproof, just like most golf shoes, which is helpful. That's if I'm walking, if I'm carting, I wear high top Chuck Taylors, they have always been my favorite golf shoe, they just don't offer me enough support for walking anymore.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I used to just wear a good comfy supportive shoe which worke.the biggest difference/improvement I found was that wearing golf shoes helped make my driving stance a lot more stable and more consistant.


----------



## Vincent (May 25, 2010)

Interesting, I guess the best way to find out is to experiment with different sorts of shoes. I didn't know that hiking shoes could work for golf also didn't know there was a proper way to walk on green with spiked shoes, very helpful.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, and so far I have not had any complants from course marshals about my footwear. They have appeared to be even easier on the courses than soft spikes. These are what I'm currently wearing (last years model but same shoe basically).

http://img.wolverineworldwide.com/i...?op_usm=0.5,1&wid=1135&hei=629&qlt=70&fmt=jpg

I'm thinking about getting some of these for summer.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. For some golfers with higher swing speeds, they should wear spiked shoes for maintaining balance. I just prefer a walking/hiking shoe for comfort, physical health for my knees, and back. Plus my driver swing speed is not that fast to cause me balance issues. I sometimes play the local 9 hole muni par 3 wearing sandals. Heck, I'd probably play bare footed if not for all the chemicals the course supts use to keep the turf healthy.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

What he said. I can get away with the same sort of shoes as Frog because I only swing the club about 85-90 MPH.


----------

